
Apple Says MacBook Pro Throttling Is a Bug, Fix Available Now in MacOS Update - ea016
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/24/2018-macbook-pro-throttling-bug-fix/
======
sudhirj
> Apple has discovered that there was a missing digital key in the firmware

What's that? The firmware controller has its own TPM and needs signed
instructions sent or something? And it defaulted to low settings in the
absence of any verified instructions? And someone forgot to package the last
OS release correctly?

